# Audio Impressions to unveil DVZ-powered “REALTIME INSTRUMENTS”



## Frederick Russ (Jan 9, 2007)

Audio Impressions will be demonstrating their DVZ-powered sample library featuring over 500 sampled instruments including: ORCHESTRAL, BAROQUE, BAND, WORLD, DRUM KITS, GUITARS, KEYBOARDS, HARPS, THE GRAND ORGANS and MUSIC EFFECTS.

All instruments are streamed in real-time and all styles such as Legato, Staccato, Pizzicato, Bartók Pizz., Col Legno, Trem., Harmonics, Con Sordino, Sul Pont., Sul Tasto and continuously variable Glissando & Portamento are instantly available without loading or key-switching. 

Exhibit number 6409, Hall A, of the winter 07 NAMM Show. For more information: http://www.audioimpressions.com


----------



## Thonex (Jan 9, 2007)

oh my......


----------



## José Herring (Jan 9, 2007)

Let's hope it sounds as good as it looks because it looks frigin' awesome!!! Love the picture of the serpent on the box. Wonder if it's included.

Jose


----------



## JacquesMathias (Jan 9, 2007)

I really wait you guys to bring news and reviews about AI here. :mrgreen: Since there is no chance to go to NAMM


----------



## D.J. (Jan 9, 2007)

All 500 instruments are streamed in real-time and all styles such as Legato, Staccato, Pizzicato, Bartók Pizz., Col Legno, Trem., Harmonics, Con Sordino, Sul Pont., Sul Tasto and continuously variable Glissando & Portamento are instantly available without loading or key-switching. 


That is one helluva claim. 

I just can't get exited yet. I've been hurt before.


----------



## Thonex (Jan 9, 2007)

D.J. @ Tue Jan 09 said:


> All 500 instruments are streamed in real-time and all styles such as Legato, Staccato, Pizzicato, Bartók Pizz., Col Legno, Trem., Harmonics, Con Sordino, Sul Pont., Sul Tasto and continuously variable Glissando & Portamento are instantly available without loading or key-switching.
> 
> 
> That is one helluva claim.
> ...



This is the one that caught *my* eye:



> *variable Glissando & Portamento are instantly available without loading or key-switching.*




T


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 9, 2007)

Haven't been to the Ai website yet but the quote on Frederick's posting said 'demonstrating' not 'delivering'.

That's OK. No sample before its time. I can leave more money in my account.


----------



## D.J. (Jan 9, 2007)

Thonex @ Tue Jan 09 said:


> D.J. @ Tue Jan 09 said:
> 
> 
> > All 500 instruments are streamed in real-time and all styles such as Legato, Staccato, Pizzicato, Bartók Pizz., Col Legno, Trem., Harmonics, Con Sordino, Sul Pont., Sul Tasto and continuously variable Glissando & Portamento are instantly available without loading or key-switching.
> ...




Exactly! I was quoting the fact that it's AAALLLLLL available instantly. wha? :shock:


----------



## Ed (Jan 9, 2007)

Its a lot to live up to, but damn, I sure hope it works. Heck, even if it does half the things they say it can do i'll be happy. Im sure theres a bunch of great samples in there, even if it doesnt work as good as they say. Theres still stuff I use from old libraries where they got something really right


----------



## IvanP (Jan 9, 2007)

Wow.....now I'm overwhelmed :shock: 

I just seriously hope it won't cost THAT much... or if it does, that there will be the possibility of having money friendly modular upgrades!

Now this is probably my most expected VST ever...I hope it will meet the expectatives


----------



## almacg (Jan 9, 2007)

And of course it can automatically produce a fully-orchestrated score, via one of their plug-ins!

Edit: Where did you get the picture of the boxart?


----------



## Jack Weaver (Jan 9, 2007)

Remember... it said 'demonstrating' not 'shipping'. 

Those words mean two _very_ different things when manufacturers write them down for public release. 

You may need to curb your enthusiasm a bit longer.


----------



## Chrislight (Jan 9, 2007)

almacg @ Tue Jan 09 said:


> And of course it can automatically produce a fully-orchestrated score, via one of their plug-ins!
> 
> Edit: Where did you get the picture of the boxart?



The box art and Press Release were sent to us by Carl at AI.


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 9, 2007)

From their website:

"A few years ago, when I was still writing music for a living, the Director’s cousin had just as good a shot at landing the score for his movie as I did with my decades of experience – because everybody had everybody’s library. It was then I realized that we need a company that caters to high-end people by protecting our interests through exclusivity and personalized service . . . this is when I decided to create Audio Impressions."

Something in this logic unsettles me. The Director's cousin had equal chances to get the gig just because of owning libraries? Really?

And what if the Director's cousin can afford a high-priced library easier than a composer?


----------



## Ed (Jan 9, 2007)

Hannes_F @ Tue Jan 09 said:


> Something in this logic unsettles me. The Director's cousin had equal chances to get the gig just because of owning libraries? Really?
> 
> And what if the Director's cousin can afford a high-priced library easier than a composer?



Yea it is a bit weird, but in the end if it does what it says on the tin who really cares.


----------



## Niah (Jan 9, 2007)

DDDEEEEEMMMMOOOOSSSSSS !!!


----------



## JacquesMathias (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Audio Impressions to unveil DVZ-powered &#8220;REALTIME INSTRUMENTS&#8221;*



Niah @ Tue Jan 09 said:


> DDDEEEEEMMMMOOOOSSSSSS !!!



:mrgreen: 2008?


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 9, 2007)

I hereby change my previous guess of the estimated delivery date from March 22 to August 22.

All sounds available instantly without loading or the need for keyswitching? That I'll have to see to believe. :shock:


----------



## synthetic (Jan 9, 2007)

> It was then I realized that we need a company that caters to high-end people by protecting our interests through exclusivity and personalized service . . . this is when I decided to create Audio Impressions.



Sounds expensive. :cry:


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: Audio Impressions to unveil DVZ-powered &#8220;REALTIME INSTRUMENTS&#8221;*



synthetic @ Wed Jan 10 said:


> > It was then I realized that we need a company that caters to high-end people by protecting our interests through exclusivity and personalized service . . . this is when I decided to create Audio Impressions.
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds expensive. :cry:



... and I somehow guess the package will be very expensive.


----------



## tgfoo (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Audio Impressions to unveil DVZ-powered &#8220;REALTIME INSTRUMENTS&#8221;*



Waywyn @ Wed Jan 10 said:


> synthetic @ Wed Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> > > It was then I realized that we need a company that caters to high-end people by protecting our interests through exclusivity and personalized service . . . this is when I decided to create Audio Impressions.
> ...



Thanks pretty much the impression I got when reading some of the things that he said about it.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 10, 2007)

Sure looks killer, but... will it run on the iPhone?



Seriously though, no keyswitching? How does it know if a short note is a pizz or a short bowed note? Does it use mind reading? And 500 instruments? Seems a bit nuts to me - in a good way, as long as the user can choose to leave out instruments during installation.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Audio Impressions to unveil DVZ-powered &#8220;REALTIME INSTRUMENTS&#8221;*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jan 10 said:


> Does it use mind reading?



Damn, thats it!!
The library is just 500 Euros or so, but the serial connection port for the brain plus the surgery costs like 10000 :D


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Audio Impressions to unveil DVZ-powered &#8220;REALTIME INSTRUMENTS&#8221;*



Waywyn @ Wed Jan 10 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it use mind reading?
> ...




Alex - nice theory , I am sure it will be at least 'firewire' and not serial. Firewire is less invasive on our grey matter - quicker recovery. I could be wrong though. :shock: 


Rob


----------



## Brian Ralston (Jan 10, 2007)

Mike Greene @ Tue Jan 09 said:


> All sounds available instantly without loading or the need for keyswitching?



That is probably because they load in the background when you boot the computer...thus making the boot-up process a 10 minute ordeal. :roll: 

...no really...I am looking forward to it....


----------



## Pando (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Audio Impressions to unveil DVZ-powered &#8220;REALTIME INSTRUMENTS&#8221;*



Waywyn @ Wed Jan 10 said:


> Ned Bouhalassa @ Wed Jan 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it use mind reading?
> ...



AI has invented MICI - Musical Instruments Cerebral Interface


----------



## gamalataki (Jan 10, 2007)

That is probably because they load in the background when you boot the computer...[/quote said:


> Computer*S*! 4 to 5 I've been told, from usually reliable sources, to run the whole thing.
> 
> With all the two desk instruments coming and going, to facilitate the divisi, the power has got to come from somewhere.
> 
> The sonic footprint in the demo video reminds me more of a Synclavier than anything else. Not necessarily a bad thing, I often wondered what the Synclavier would be like today if NED had continued it's developement over the years.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: Audio Impressions to unveil DVZ-powered &#8220;REALTIME INSTRUMENTS&#8221;*

Hmmmmmmmmmm, the more I think about at all.

Lots of bucks, lots of PCs ... I am really more and more interested with all the new Westgate stuff plus what EastWest will have in their pockets.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 10, 2007)

All I am really interested in is getting ever more realistic string sections to my music. If it can do that I am in. Looking for a faster realization of what's bumping about in my brain cell (yea, one :oops: )

If the strings sound like a Roland, synclavier, etc. I'll pass and stick with Vienna.


Rob


----------



## xylophonetic (Jan 10, 2007)

didn't he mention you could use your current samples, as in, your current Vienna samples?


----------



## PolarBear (Jan 10, 2007)

Hannes_F @ Wed Jan 10 said:


> Something in this logic unsettles me. The Director's cousin had equal chances to get the gig just because of owning libraries? Really?
> 
> And what if the Director's cousin can afford a high-priced library easier than a composer?



Wasn't it back then, well, AO and lemme guess, AO for everyone with little other choice at the price tag all the composers took for their renditions? Well ok, you could have had a less qualitative synthesizer score for the same amount perhaps 

At around 5GB for the AI library - I'd really appreciate it if they're coming close to the $/GB price tag of VSL. Well - I'd maybe even buy two for that price then! :D

All the best,
PolarBear


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 10, 2007)

Rob Elliott @ Wed Jan 10 said:


> All I am really interested in is getting ever more realistic string sections to my music.



As everybody I think. 

But up to now it seems as if knowledge about strings is more important than "the right library". Maybe this one will change this, maybe not ... we will see.


----------



## Chaim (Jan 10, 2007)

U like my new avatar? :mrgreen:


----------



## almacg (Jan 10, 2007)

lol :D

Looks like Audio Impressions is slowly taking over all music forums... Soon it will spread to other forums, and from there take over the rest of the internet. Soon it will control most of America's supercomputers, and will launch a series of nuclear missiles...

...Craziness aside... This has a lot of good things going for it. I'm slightly concerned about what the price will be, but they have said they want to be the 'industry standard'. This kinda suggests it won't be overpriced.

The Natural Divisi is a step forward, and the ability to control portamento again, sounds amazing. Chris mentioned in the sonicstatevideo the abilty to change the type of metal used in the brass instruments. Talk about attention to detail.

The automatic orchestrator is a bit lame though, but the automatic scoring... Now that is perhaps the most attractive feature of all. Can't wait to be able to sequence music and not have to spend years making the score readable.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 11, 2007)

almacg @ Thu Jan 11 said:


> lol :D
> 
> Looks like Audio Impressions is slowly taking over all music forums... Soon it will spread to other forums, and from there take over the rest of the internet. Soon it will control most of America's supercomputers, and will launch a series of nuclear missiles...
> 
> ...


The funny thing is that they don't even have a product ATM. Sure, a few people have seen demonstrations, but until it is available to buy then in my book it doesn't exist. :roll: 

D


----------



## Ranietz (Jan 11, 2007)

Have anyone read the FAQ on their website? Looks like it's a complicated computer setup. (at least for me)...

-Ranietz-


----------



## almacg (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm about to check out the new website...

Can't wait for them to upload some demos..

Edit: So it seems you need at least 3 computers to run this, a single system-setup isnt possible. It all looks very impressive, but I'm very disappointed that I wont be able to afford the necessary hardware unless the government starts giving out grants to composers.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Audio Impressions to unveil DVZ-powered &#8220;REALTIME INSTRUMENTS&#8221;*

Okay, I roamed the website, did read some points and this is my personal conclusion:

- can't really say what the software will be, but I guess 10k-15k for the software (if not more).

- they write that you at least need like 5 sampler PCs, one for reverb and one host, thats 7 PCs

- I doubt that this stuff will run with FXT or anything else, so you have to buy special hardware

- if you don't have a room to put the PCs in, you need a case or a noise reduced rack to mount the PCs


So, basically I would say, you end up with spending rough guess around 30-40k.


Well, I think I will spend my money for the Chamber strings, wait for some new Westgate and EastWest stuff and be happy with all the other stuff I already own


----------



## almacg (Jan 11, 2007)

> Seriously speaking, Realtime Instruments™ is designed so that someone who is trying to start off in the industry can work, say, at 44.1 kHz, and then eventually move up to some of the higher sample rates as their career progresses.



How can someone starting off in the industry afford five computers? It was enough for me having to buy just one computer. I guess I'll just have to sell myself on ebay.


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Audio Impressions to unveil DVZ-powered &#8220;REALTIME INSTRUMENTS&#8221;*



almacg @ Thu Jan 11 said:


> I guess I'll just have to sell myself on ebay.



I doubt you get any money for "that" :D

Somewhere on the website it clearly says that this system is for high end superdupermega rolorolo professionals


----------



## almacg (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Audio Impressions to unveil DVZ-powered &#8220;REALTIME INSTRUMENTS&#8221;*



Waywyn @ Thu 11 Jan said:


> Somewhere on the website it clearly says that this system is for high end superdupermega rolorolo professionals



lol, yea i think I read that somewhere!
It's a real shame, since in my opinion the technology that comes with this product surpasses anything else by a longshot. This kind of reminds me of the Betamax and VHS scenario. Betamax was a much better medium, but as it was so expensive that not many people bought it. 

It would be nice if they did a composition competition. The winner gets the library, the technology and 7 computers... Ah dream on.......


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 11, 2007)

No Mac support?!! It should be really inexpensive then!  

:cry: :cry: :cry: :cry: 

... mind you... now I have a good excuse as to why I don't have it! :wink: 

The set-up does seem complex, and it does seem to be geared more to the working ]orchestral flim/tv composer than to the average, I'll-write-in-any-style-for-food composer. I'm going to predict that this will be in the same range price-wise as VSL's cube, and that it will sell to the same group of people.

What I wish for is that eventually, this technology and know-how gets implemented in 1 (one) plug-in that is both pleasing to the eye in terms of GUI and a charm to use. Like... and Apple product! I don't want to buy anymore cables, hardware interfaces, dongles, etc, to run a big sample library.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 11, 2007)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jan 11 said:


> No Mac support?!! It should be really inexpensive then!
> 
> :cry: :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> ...




Given this (I would agree) - you would think their marketing people have to be concerned about the REAL size of their market. I imagine they have to sell more than a few copies to get their return on investment.

Rob


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 11, 2007)

Say they're 10 grand a pop. 100/year x 5 years makes 5 million. Not bad, though I'm sure the preparation of the library was very expensive.


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jan 11, 2007)

Price!

Demos!

Now! :D

Thing is I would never but something like this without trying it out first hand. And where the hell would I do that! :???:


----------



## Ed (Jan 11, 2007)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jan 11 said:


> it does seem to be geared more to the working ]orchestral flim/tv composer than to the average, I'll-write-in-any-style-for-food composer. .




:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 11, 2007)

Christian Marcussen @ Thu Jan 11 said:


> Price!
> 
> Demos!
> 
> ...




Christian,

I agree. They will have to provide some kind of DL (or DVD order) 'test kit' (one octave, all C's, etc.) something that we can run in our studios.

Rob


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jan 11, 2007)

See projected pricing under Samples Forum.


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jan 11, 2007)

almacg @ Thu Jan 11 said:


> I'm about to check out the new website...
> 
> Can't wait for them to upload some demos..
> 
> Edit: So it seems you need at least 3 computers to run this, a single system-setup isnt possible. It all looks very impressive, but I'm very disappointed that I wont be able to afford the necessary hardware unless the government starts giving out grants to composers.



From what I was told earlier today, you need the six (6) shown in the diagram.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 11, 2007)

Maybe it comes complete with a vertically-challenged (consider the shipping otherwise) troubleshooting technician that runs for a month on pizza and coke?


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: Audio Impressions to unveil DVZ-powered &#8220;REALTIME INSTRUMENTS&#8221;*



Ned Bouhalassa @ Thu Jan 11 said:


> Maybe it comes complete with a vertically-challenged (consider the shipping otherwise) troubleshooting technician that runs for a month on pizza and coke?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 11, 2007)

5Gb for 500 instruments = 10Mb per instrument? Is my math correct?


----------



## Hannes_F (Jan 11, 2007)

I love this topic.

Lots of speculations. Best soap opera since a long time.


----------



## michaelv (Jan 15, 2007)

It will be expensive. I was quoted (from an inside source/ colleague, who has a beta of the strings) that it'll come in at around $12k: that's without the PC's to run it. BTW, each PC will only be able to support 24 instruments at a time, (and that's a FAST PC) due to the realtime processing required.

Then one needs an "intermediary" server PC to interface the farm to your DAW computer, which can be Mac or PC. I have no doubt that this will be the new standard, though, and most "pros", especially those working in film, will have this system, which will, eventually, pay for itself in its time and money - saving ergonomics.

AI have gone down the PC route, intitially, because of the prohibitive costs of multiple Macs. I don't quite get that. I haven't asked them, but what about running a smaller number of 3ghz Mac Pros, booting in Windows? Surely a more reliable and elegant bet?

Still no demos on their site, which is slightly irritating: due to preparations for NAMM, they're explaining...I wanna hear the damn thing!


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Jan 15, 2007)

Do you know if it will be possibl eto buy say Strings only?


----------



## michaelv (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not sure, but since I understood AI were only releasing strings to start, I would assume that the library could be purchased in pieces.


----------



## david robinson (Jan 15, 2007)

for those of us with ears bigger than our wallets, just remember in a coupla years time 
this do-hickey will be squeezed into one average PC/Mac and sell for $500.
don't believe me? just wait.

i believe Hans Zimmer is buying 6.
and E. Morricone spends more on a rehearsal than for one of these.

and in five years time, it'll be "Realtime Performa" where holographic images of orchestra members will tak00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00
14:30:01 lo 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00
14:30:01 eth0 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00 0.00
14:40:01 lo 0.00 0.00


----------



## JohnnyMarks (Jan 15, 2007)

FXTeleport is a "works for some, not for others" application, with meager support apparent on their forum. Surprised AI would hang their hat on this without a promise to support it themselves. In any case, wondering if going the hardware interface route instead of FXTeleport is going to be an option with AI's system?


----------



## Daryl (Jan 16, 2007)

Peter Alexander @ Mon Jan 15 said:


> JohnnyMarks @ Mon Jan 15 said:
> 
> 
> > FXTeleport is a "works for some, not for others" application, with meager support apparent on their forum. Surprised AI would hang their hat on this without a promise to support it themselves. In any case, wondering if going the hardware interface route instead of FXTeleport is going to be an option with AI's system?
> ...


Actually I don't see the FXT thing as a downside at all. If this library is really aimed high flying professionals, then it is no problem to pay someone to set it all up. It is actually quite easy, even for someone who is as stupid as me...! The people who are going to get caught are those who try to do it themselves without the necessary knowledge. Obviously as my system works very well it is easy for me to be blasé about it, but most of the problems people have (not all) are caused because people don't read the instructions or choose not to follow them. However, I would like to know whether or not AI is banking on using the current version of FXT, or FXT2, which is PC and MAC. :shock: 

D


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jan 16, 2007)

Daryl @ Tue Jan 16 said:


> The people who are going to get caught are those who try to do it themselves without the necessary knowledge. Obviously as my system works very well it is easy for me to be blasé about it, but most of the problems people have (not all) are caused because people don't read the instructions or choose not to follow them. However, I would like to know whether or not AI is banking on using the current version of FXT, or FXT2, which is PC and MAC. :shock:
> 
> D



Daryl, after reading this, I went to the FX site, and there's no mention of FXT2 except in this thread which says what they've been saying for over a year, they're working on it: http://www.fx-max.com/bb/viewtopic.php?t=1472

I hope Ai is everything we all hope it will be, my consistent point, regardless of who endorses Ai, or how great the demos are, is that this technology is cobbled together with off-the-shelf software that they are not going to support. 

FXT - in a state of disarray. Web site not updated

K2 - reported problems implementing K2 and FXT

Audio Mulch - version 1.0

Put the responsibility where the responsibility belongs. How is this company going to support its customers after the sale, _and_ outside Agoura Hills, Calabasas, West Los Angeles, Burbank, North Hollywood, and Malibu?

What training comes with it as part of the price?

Who does the PC computer setup, especially outside of LA?

Who installs the software?

Who does the system integration between setting up the Mac sequencer with this system and insures that the system is operating with integrity _before_ the tech goes home?

If there is a tech, how many service calls are included in the price? Thereafter?

This is a new system. Is tech support available 24/7?

Who trains the composer's tech? Or is the composer's tech supposed to understand it all before the software/system are delivered?

What happens after investing training time and money into the composer's tech, when the composer's tech quits, and the composer can't run the system because he's focused on closing deals and writing?

This isn't like Pro Tools where there's a wide body of knowledge and experienced people. This is an expensive software/hardware setup that will be purchased by the most competitive composers in Los Angeles, who aren't interested in starting software support groups or holding hands singing Kum Ba Yah.

Demos, business/support model.

Both/and, not either/or.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 16, 2007)

Peter, I understand your points perfectly and agree with most of them. However I still maintain that FXT is not necessarily the problem. It is the combination of formats and software that is the real issue. FWIW, FXT2 has been in development for a while and is the reason that there hasn't been an update for FXT1. How soon it will be released is anyone's guess, and I have no information on this.

For me, I am almost certainly not going to use anything that relies on K2 with my current system. I am still using the Kompakt player for the EW stuff that I have, as I found K2 to be far too flaky. In the future things might change. Hell, I might even use a Mac again, but AI is going to have to be far ahead of the competition for me to even think about spending time and money on it. At the moment the leader in my view is VSL, as the system that I have got used to sounds good, is ergonomic and quick to use. Even if AI only matches that, it will be an achievement. However, it won't get many sales, in my view, because of all the unsupported nonsense that goes with it.

IMO for a high end user the only two things that really matter will be sound and ease of use. All others can be solved by throwing money at it. For all other users this might make the product a bit of a white elephant.

D


----------



## Peter Alexander (Jan 16, 2007)

Daryl, I _totally_ agree with you. I think we have the same libraries (EW, VI). I've got the new Miroslav Philharmonic, original MV, plus the original GOS to balance out the VI strings. And the nice thing is, VI can even run on a PIII! Not many instances, but nothing goes to waste.

So I'm sticking with what I've got, getting Appassionata any time now, and then waiting for GOSII (which is now part of GPO advanced).

Depending on what EastWest displays on Thursday, I'll look at that and possibly pickup QLSO Pro XP.

Then I'll wait until next fall to see where everyone is with Vista. Logic is working.PC's are working. I don't have to move. And I don't have to spend the money. I can produce plenty with what I've got.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 16, 2007)

almacg @ Wed Jan 10 said:


> lol :D
> The automatic orchestrator is a bit lame though, but the automatic scoring... Now that is perhaps the most attractive feature of all. Can't wait to be able to sequence music and not have to spend years making the score readable.



I doubt very much that this thing is going to put out score flawlessly based on the player's performance. We all know how difficult it is for a notation application to do that, even with years of development and experience.

I might stand corrected in a few weeks but I doubt it... :mrgreen: 

It looks like this NAAM is gonna be vey interesting, with AI launching their mega library (which requires a huge setup) and EW launching their new engine (for a system that is already in place)


----------



## Hermitage59 (Jan 16, 2007)

Peter Alexander @ Tue Jan 16 said:


> I can produce plenty with what I've got.



Aaah, the crux of all this, Peter. Given the fine sample libraries available now, and the number of them vying for market share, AI will have to be very special indeed, particularly with the hardware required, and the uncertainty of system reliant third party software.
I still can't figure out why they haven't gone the whole way, and built everything together under their own banner. 
AI audio ethernet mark 1,
AI midi over ethernet mark 1,
'AIAE'. 
AI's proprietary audio engine. (Able to leap tall octaves in a single bound, with pristine playback.)
AI patchbay,

etc, etc.......

Alex.


----------



## Daryl (Jan 16, 2007)

Hermitage59 @ Tue Jan 16 said:


> I still can't figure out why they haven't gone the whole way, and built everything together under their own banner.
> AI audio ethernet mark 1,
> AI midi over ethernet mark 1,
> 'AIAE'.
> ...


Yes, it would have made sense to licence the 3rd party software (as other companies have done) and provide turn-key systems.

D


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 7, 2007)

http://keyboardmag.tv/index.html?req=1&station=kbnamm07&video=kbtv/kbnamm07/kbtv_namm07_audioimpressions (http://keyboardmag.tv/index.html?req=1&amp; ... mpressions)

Less noisy video of DVZ.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Feb 7, 2007)

choc0thrax @ Wed Feb 07 said:


> http://keyboardmag.tv/index.html?req=1&station=kbnamm07&video=kbtv/kbnamm07/kbtv_namm07_audioimpressions
> 
> Less noisy video of DVZ.



Thanks Choco - beat me to it. It is less noisy.


----------



## José Herring (Feb 7, 2007)

Sounds really good. Looks like it's a contender again. I was a little disheartened after the initial Namm reports but looks like it may work out after all.

best,

Jose


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 7, 2007)

josejherring @ Wed Feb 07 said:


> Sounds really good. Looks like it's a contender again. I was a little disheartened after the initial Namm reports but looks like it may work out after all.
> 
> best,
> 
> Jose



That last piece he played sounded synthyyyyyy. chocothrax prediction: DVZ short notes sound good, long lush lines = synth. Probably.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 7, 2007)

Other way around. Long notes were nicer than short, fast stuff.


----------



## choc0thrax (Feb 7, 2007)

synthetic @ Wed Feb 07 said:


> Other way around. Long notes were nicer than short, fast stuff.



Well i'm not an expert on short notes(don't care for them too much) but the last piece he played made me cringe.


----------



## synthetic (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm talking about the NAMM demo I saw. The longer bits were nicer than fast runs. But the long notes aren't perfect, either. I suspect it's 'not perfected yet.'


----------



## JBacal (Feb 8, 2007)

I still would love to hear some official demos but the philosophy behind the software is quite appealing.

--Jay


----------

